# Guess how many!!! M Litter v Wolfstraum



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Panther has come home to have her first litter!!!! Panther is SG Zibera v alten Wingertshaus, IPO1 ~ who I share with Caja's Mom...










and a photo of her last fall










and a portrait










I don't have any flyball pictures of her....but she excels in it...and at least one girl will be going to Canada to a flyball home!

I brought her over from Germany as an 8 week old puppy - she is a Xito granddaughter, so related to Csabre, Komet, Kougar, Kyra, Bengal, Lucca et al.....Caja's Mom and hubby picked her up in Toronto for me.....and fell in love with her....

Really excited about these babies....Dad's mom has Pike and the Fuchsstein dogs - so related to my G and American D litters...plus he is a pretty nice dog himself - he is the sire of Jax's Mom's Sieger too! 

Looks like alot of pups in there!!!!:wild:

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

whoa. Trish is going to be busy!!! I easily count 6 little heads in just one spot.


Seger, Lee. It's sEger.  I'm hearing Eros is throwing very consistently. Should be a nice litter.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

9 or 10?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am whelping and raising them  

you have good eyes Michelle! 

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Then YOU are going to be busy!!! lol That's a big first litter.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats and put on the coffee. You're in for a bit of work!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulations!! Can't wait to see the little buggers outside of Mama


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I met Panther! Rafi had fun hiking with her -- she's a pistol! 

You are going to be busy, Lee!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd love to know more about the litter . 

I like Maineiche .

Bred to SG (GERMANY) Venja vom Fuchsstein

Venja Fuchsstein because of her 5, 5 4 connection to the old herding dogs through Xito / Neck -- back to Marko.

who was your female bred to?


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

I counted 13 spines


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I say 8 or 9!!


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

There she is!! We miss her a ton. 

As soon as we think she is going to pop going to hit the road and head to Lee's. 

She is one busy girl between IPO, Flyball, cat protector, lovable pet and now lot's of puppies.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

She is a great dog! Nico says hello to Panther! He would have gladly been a puppy daddy for her, but not meant to be I guess.  (certainly the impossible dream at this point for him!)

This is not the best picture I have of Panther at all  but they were so cute together (2 years ago):


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Panther is definitely dog and cat social!!! And such a sweetheart! Reminds me so much of Basha :rip: in personality..... And we could not really get a clear consensus on numbers at the vets!!  At least 8 - maybe 9 ~ wait - maybe 10!!!!

Lee


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Awwww... I love seeing those little spines.

Wish I could have one. :wub:

I would adore having a black female. Maybe someday.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

That looks like a lot of puppies! 11 maybe? I bet they will be adorable, can't wait to see pics when they are born.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I can put 7 skulls to 7 spines. But the whole upper portion of the abdomen is mish mash. Nothing real clear. So my guess is 2 puppies up in there. So 9 total.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

13????? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Carmen - sire is Iron v d Wolfen - 2014 USCA National IPO3 Champion, 17th with High Protection at the 2014 WUSV....

I like his dam's lines alot!!! The sire of my G's was from Tom and a Fuchsstein female, and I had an awesome Pike Schafbachmuhle daughter, Fenja, as well, so these are lines I have used already and like alot.....Several friends have had Falk progeny and know people/have met pups from Iron....very good stable dogs overall with good drives....so I am confident of having great temperament and potential for most dog sports/companions....

My only hesitation in the litter was that it was going to be all blacks....I had someone who has been waiting a long time back out because they did not want a black already....

Line-breeding for the progency of Iron von den Wolfen and SG Ziberia von alten Wingertshaus

I also think that she will be a great cross on Komet after Dan gets him titled!

Lee


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> My only hesitation in the litter was that it was going to be all blacks....I had someone who has been waiting a long time back out because they did not want a black already....


Just curious as to why someone would not want all black? Is it considered a fault like all white ?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

No - not a fault at all...! An attractive pure black is highly prized in Germany and by many here! I personally love them - fell in love with Xito Maineiche when I started in IPO/Sch dogs, and Panther is a granddaughter of his (so are my K's, and Csabre a daughter)....there is a kennel in the South advertising dogs carrying Paska Salztalblick for insane prices - Panther's mom is a Paska daughter....so she has 2 super super V rated black dogs behind her...

The person wants a sable and will wait until I have a Bengal or Kira litter....they want the bloodlines and temperament - just not in pure black....another person (who has a D litter dog) wants a longcoat solid black - which I doubt I will get....but who knows...

Lee


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I feel very confident in saying there are exactly twice as many as half pups in that imagery.....newfangled math I devised ...never ever wrong.

SuperG


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> No - not a fault at all...! An attractive pure black is highly prized in Germany and by many here! I personally love them -
> 
> Lee


Thanks for the info. I can't imagine anyone passing a puppy because of color but to each his own. I know with shelter dogs, blacks often are overlooked and are more likely to be put down. I've got an all black little mix dog myself because I couldn't walk past her at the shelter. Her personality/temperament is far more important than her color.


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

I guess 8-9. 
If we are right that means we get a free puppy, right?????!!! 

I can't wait until I'm ready for another GSD, probably won't be for another 3-4 years which seems like an eternity, maybe sooner if I buy a larger house before that.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

I counted 7.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Okay Lee.... What was the final tally!! Last I seen was 6 (3 females & 3 males)...

Exciting!!


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Final count is 9 healthy puppies. 7 Girls and 2 boys. There was one boy that was still born. 

Lee will get some pictures up soon. It was a LONG couple of days. She started at 12:30 Friday morning and finished around 5:00 pm. 

She surprised us with the last one as we both fell asleep for a bit and when we woke up there was 1 more.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow! All those girls! Congrats Lee and Trish!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow! 
Love those little spines in the X-ray pic.
Congrats on the litter! Cant wait to see some pictures of those cuties. If/when we get another GSD, it will probably be an all black one


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

There are quite a few pictures up on Facebook for anyone who wants to see them.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats on the litter...beautiful female...I would have guessed 10...very nice pedigree too! You will be busy!


----------

